# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Frag da Semana 01 *** Leilão ***

## Julio Macieira

Stylophora pistillata

Fotos do frag:









Foto da colónia mãe:



_Stylophora pistillata_
*
Cor:* Laranja, Rosa, castanho e outras

*Dieta:* Planktivoro
*
Agressividade:* 2
*
Dificuldade:*4

*Iluminação :* 4/5
*
Corrente:* 4/5
*
Notas Gerais:* Colocar apenas em aquários muito bem estabilizados, ritmo de crescimento lento.

*Parâmetros de água :* Necessitam de Excelente qualidade de água (SG 1.023 - 1.025, pH 8.1 - 8.4, Temp. 72 - 78° F).
*
Origem:* Indico/Pacifico

---------------------------------------------------------------

Este leilão termina no dia 5 de Janeiro de 2007 pelas 24:00H

As licitações terão de ser sempre arredondadas a (um euro)

Caso se observe alguma licitação nos últimos segundos, serão dados mais 5 minutos sucessivos a cada licitação do leilão.

Independentemente do prazo para o levantamento por parte do vencedor, o frag deve ser pago de imediato por transferência bancária para a nossa conta (NIB: 000702920002620000178 ) do Banco Espirito Santo

Caso a transferência não seja efectuada no prazo máximo de 5 dias úteis o frag será atribuído ao 2º membro com licitação imediatamente inferior.

Base inicial - 1 Euro

----------------------------------------------------------

Recordamos que a receita obtida pelo *Leilão Frag da Semana* se destina a angariação de fundos para o nosso fórum.

----------


## João Lourenço

Ok aqui vai os meus .50cents -5 euros
João Lourenço

----------


## Ricardo Prata

ola julio

É muito linda  adorei  e mando 20 euros.

abraço.

----------


## Silverio Torres

25 :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## João Lourenço

26Aerios .... :SbRequin2:

----------


## Silverio Torres

30 :SbSourire:

----------


## João Lourenço

31€   <º((((-(      )º<<<<--(

Joao Lourenço

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

esqueçam por este frags miseravel :SbLangue7:   vai vir do jantal de natal comigo :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

50

----------


## João Lourenço

Por mim essa frag já é tua ...mas nunca se sabe .... :SbRequin2:

----------


## João Paulo Matias

Carlos 

Só para não parar o topico dou 51 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Vasco Santos

Boas noites!

52 e não se fala mais nisso!!!  :SbOk:

----------


## António Paes

55 euros é um número muito mais bonito  :Smile:

----------


## João Paulo Matias

56

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Há que cumprir as promessas : 58 euros !
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Julio Macieira

Não está mal....

Não está mal, não senhor.

Em 2 dias de leilão, as coisas correm pelo melhor  :Palmas:

----------


## João Lourenço

Parece que vai ser os dois cm de coral mais caro do Forum ,mas ainda não acabou...

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos  :Olá: 

Foram levantadas algumas duvidas, acerca do envio ou não dos frags a leilão.

Devo informar que por opção própria não faço qualquer tipo de envio de corais para ninguém, e que os mesmos terão de ser obrigatóriamente levantados pelo membro ganhador do leilão, ou por alguém por ele nomeado.

Esta posição pessoal, em nada invalida que outros dos membros que coloquem a leilão o seu frag, não o venham a enviar, pelo meio que entenderem e acordarem entre as partes.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Dou 65 euros pelo frag!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Parece que é meu!!!! :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

Devia ter dado 59 euros!!!

Júlio - como é óbvio levanto-o no dia do jantar.

Abraço e obrigado,
Diogo

PS - vou fazer de imediato o pagamento para o NIB indicado e envio comprovativo.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Parabéns Diogo, bela aquisição!!! Já ouviste falar em nano-frags?...

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Como pode ser observado neste tópico, por lapso referi o dia 5 de Janeiro como data limite ao leilão do nosso primeiro *Frag da Semana*, apesar de ter sido colocado no nosso *calendário* o termino deste leilão amanha dia 6 de Janeiro.

Como o único culpado deste engano fui eu próprio, atribuo como vencedor do primeiro leilão *Frag da Semana Reefforum*, o nosso companheiro Diogo Lopes com a sua licitação de *65*

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa noite companheiros
Parabéns Diogo, vai seguramente ficar muito bem no teu magnifico aquário. :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo: 
Era para ter licitado nos últimos lançes e pensava que a data limite era outra, por isso deixei-me tranquilamente a traduzir o artigo do Eric Borneman sobre a doença da geleia castanha, para a Paula Exposto, e acabei por não licitar.
Seja como for fico contente pelo resultado e também pela pessoa para quem vai. :SbOk3:  Mais uma vez Parabéns Diogo e a todos por esta iniciativa.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá a todos,

De facto, depois de trocar algumas palavras com o Juca, acho que este leilão deve terminar apenas amanhã às 24 horas (tal como estava na cabeça do seu mentor). Porque soube que alguns aguardavam pelo dia de amanhã para fazerem as suas licitações, não acho justo que uma confusão os prive disso.

Assim, caso o Juca concorde, a minha licitação não passa disso mesmo e declaro o leilão aberto.

Abraço a todos,
Diogo

PS - esta custou-me....!!! :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Obrigado Diogo pela compreensão.

Respeitando a vontade do nosso companheiro e membro da equipa, este leilão irá então prolongar-se por apenas mais 24 horas.

----------


## Julio Macieira

*F**altam 12 horas* para o terminar deste leilão

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

68 euros !
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Julio Macieira

*F**altam 4 horas* para o terminar deste leilão

----------


## Julio Macieira

*F**altam 2 horas* para o terminar deste leilão

----------


## Julio Macieira

*F**altam 30 minutos*  para terminar este leilão

----------


## Julio Macieira

*F**altam 15 minutos*  para terminar este leilão

----------


## Julio Macieira

*F**altam 5 minutos*  para terminar este leilão

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

69 euros

----------


## Diogo Lopes

75 euros

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

77 euros

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

76 euros

----------


## Diogo Lopes

80

----------


## Julio Macieira

*F**altam 1 minuto*  para terminar este leilão

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

80

----------


## Diogo Lopes

:Admirado:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

81 euros

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Fiquem com ele!!! São loucos!!!!

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

85

----------


## Julio Macieira

São dados mais 5 minutos de pelo facto de termos um empate.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Concedidos 5 minutos de respostas

----------


## Julio Macieira

Se até ás 00:07 não houver licitações o frag é atribuido ao Rui Ferreira de Almeida

A essa hora será encerrado o leilão.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

86 euros

----------


## Julio Macieira

*F**altam 1 minuto*  para terminar este leilão

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Parabéns Pedro. Que cresça muito no teu aqua e que em breve possas fazer mudas para o pessoal!!! Se venderes a este preço ficas rico!!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Foram dados mais 5 minutos ao leilão.

O leilão trermina ás 00:10

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> *F**altam 1 minuto*  para terminar este leilão


Então não era às 0.07???!!

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Ok, ok - já percebi!

----------


## Luis Nunes

Parecem minutos microsoft. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Nunca mais acabam :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Luis Nunes

----------


## Julio Macieira

Leilão: Encerrado

 Frag da Semana atribuido ao companheiro:  Pedro  Nuno Ferreira por 86€

A todos os participaram, o nosso muito obrigado.

Relembramos desde já que o Frag da Semana 02 é já para Semana

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Parabéns Pedro. Parabéns ao Reefforum. Foi uma boa disputa. Temos que repetir isto mais vezes  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Parabéns Pedro. Parabéns ao Reefforum. Foi uma boa disputa. Temos que repetir isto mais vezes    
> Cump.
> Rui


Boa noite Rui
Obrigado pela disputa. Obrigado pelos parabéns. Parabéns ao reefforum, o nosso fórum, por esta iniciativa.
Verdadeiramente, fundamentado na minha experiência em leilões, penso que tanto tu como o Diogo estiveram à altura. O Diogo foi um verdadeiro cavalheiro pleno de fair play quando ontem tomou a decisão que já sabemos :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo: . 
Quanto a estes minutos finais deste primeiro leilão, isto meus amigos e cavalheiros é de facto o que se passa num leilão e por isso deu-me um "gozo danado" sair de casa às 22:00, ir jantar, comprar uma gorgónia tamanho família que está ali a aclimatar para entrar no aquário daqui a pouco, e nos últimos 15 minutos preparar as licitações e nos minutos/segundos  finais (e o raio do computador é lento. como o canudo...sim Júlio ainda não chegou o novo e o skype)....yyyeesss...que disputa motivante. Obrigado pela adrenalina. 
Acima de tudo o valor em causa é mais do que justo porque é para angariar fundos para o nosso fórum, fundos esses que seguramente vão ajudar a que a comunidade de mais de 3100 membros que agora somos e que recentemente foi ainda mais substancialmente aumentada e enriquecida com os nossos companheiros do Brasil e a sua muita cultura, possa continuar a dar-nos tanto como tem dado.
Companheiros, obrigado e...cá vos espero para o seguinte que me parece irá envolver uma peça tua, Rui, que eu gosto bastante pela cor purpura que é uma cor que me fascina, mas ainda vou ponderar, até porque muito ainda está para vir, eu incluído apesar da ainda não o ter anunciado...a seu tempo.

Obrigado companheiros :yb677: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Só tenho pena é que o coral a licitar não seja mas é uma Cynarina vermelha ou uma Catalaphylia verde fluorescente de pontas rosa.
Cum catano! Ia mesmo buscar!
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Só tenho pena é que o coral a licitar não seja mas é uma Cynarina vermelha ou uma Catalaphylia verde fluorescente de pontas rosa.
> Cum catano! Ia mesmo buscar!
> Cump.
> Rui


 :Olá: Isso é que era e nem me quero lembrar de Cynarina Vermelha...mas isto muda! Acredita Rui, a injustiça e a estupidez não vingam para sempre...
Cum canudo, vamos conseguir!

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Olá a todos,
> 
> De facto, depois de trocar algumas palavras com o Juca, acho que este leilão deve terminar apenas amanhã às 24 horas (tal como estava na cabeça do seu mentor). Porque soube que alguns aguardavam pelo dia de amanhã para fazerem as suas licitações, não acho justo que uma confusão os prive disso.
> 
> Assim, caso o Juca concorde, a minha licitação não passa disso mesmo e declaro o leilão aberto.
> 
> Abraço a todos,
> Diogo
> 
> PS - esta custou-me....!!!


Bonita atitude Diogo. :Palmas:

----------

